# Meat bow



## Bigeejakes (Nov 11, 2011)

I'm looking to put some venison on the table this archery season (#1 priority), and in future archery seasons to come. If you were looking to put down a deer at minimal cost, and a fair bit of practice - what bow would you suggest?

I've bow hunted when I was younger, but have been pursuing small game for the past 10 years or so.

PS I'm left handed if that matters.


----------



## monczunski (Feb 28, 2006)

Go look at a diamond or a bear package... very affordable and not bad specs.


----------



## rwbaker (Dec 14, 2007)

Can't go wrong with a darton bow right here in Michigan . A guy I knew had a old darton bow the limb crack darton fix it for free and that was in the 1987.


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

Buy used off the archerytalk.com classifieds. A 5yo flagship is better than any mid range bow made today.


----------



## grapestomper (Jan 9, 2012)

GVDocHoliday said:


> Buy used off the archerytalk.com classifieds. A 5yo flagship is better than any mid range bow made today.


I agree. I never buy new. I get a one or two year old bow off of ebay.
Usually it is half price. Buy in the summer time and there are usually lots to choose from. Look over the pictures good and ask questions if you need to.
I got a Mathews z7 extreme for less than $500. Came with a sight and drop away rest. There are always guys selling that have to have the latest and greatest thing out there.


----------



## U D (Aug 1, 2012)

My meat bow is a Cross bow. Just point and shoot. Used here also.


----------



## monczunski (Feb 28, 2006)

U D said:


> My meat bow is a Cross bow. Just point and shoot. Used here also.


Finally someone admitts how easy those things are to use.


----------



## miruss (Apr 18, 2003)

monczunski said:


> Finally someone admitts how easy those things are to use.


Yep because compounds are so HARD TO SHOOT.. Personally i would buy a crossbow because they are cheaper you can get a good new one for a little over $300!!


----------



## hawgeye (Mar 3, 2011)

monczunski said:


> Finally someone admitts how easy those things are to use.


No different than a training wheel bow.


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

Have you tried drawing a crossbow back in the presence of game? Or do you crank it back well in advance?


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

I would hope ever bow is a meat bow, if you don't shoot a certain bow very well you have NO business being in the woods " trying" to kill a deer with it. Find the one that your deadly with and have the most confidence in and use it. As for a crossbow They definitely have an advantage over any other type of archery equipment. Site it in, and your good to go no practice needed. You can't do that with other types. Also no movement needed for drawing on game. I am not knocking them, just pointing out the advantages.


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

Crap, I was going to say, I have a 70 Mathews Outback that is definitely a meat bow, but it is rh


----------



## FullQuiver (May 2, 2006)

Buy a used crossbow... They do a better job of making meat than just about any bow... or look on ebay at a Barnett Jackal which can be had new for $194.....


----------



## miruss (Apr 18, 2003)

stickbow shooter said:


> I would hope ever bow is a meat bow, if you don't shoot a certain bow very well you have NO business being in the woods " trying" to kill a deer with it. Find the one that your deadly with and have the most confidence in and use it. As for a crossbow They definitely have an advantage over any other type of archery equipment. Site it in, and your good to go no practice needed. You can't do that with other types. Also no movement needed for drawing on game. I am not knocking them, just pointing out the advantages.


Really once a compound is sited in there's not much difference you should be able to shoot the bulls-eye within 5-6 shots of picking it back up after putting it away after the season unless your sites got bumped same as the crossbow. Don't understand why people think compound are so hard to shoot just like anything else once sited in it's not that bad.


----------



## Bigeejakes (Nov 11, 2011)

Martian said:


> Crap, I was going to say, I have a 70 Mathews Outback that is definitely a meat bow, but it is rh


Bummer! Sounds about like what I'm interested in. But thank you for the idea. I'm basically new to the bow world and looking for one of the least expensive bows that will efficiently put down a deer.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

miruss said:


> Really once a compound is sited in there's not much difference you should be able to shoot the bulls-eye within 5-6 shots of picking it back up after putting it away after the season unless your sites got bumped same as the crossbow. Don't understand why people think compound are so hard to shoot just like anything else once sited in it's not that bad.


I never said compounds were hard to shoot in fact I am light's out up to 100 yards on my practice range. I wouldn't shoot at any game that far but it gets boring shooting when practising with any compound IMO. Now my tradbows that's a different story. I am facing having to use a crossbow do to joint conditions because of shooting to much and doing bull work over my entire life. Now it's time to pay the piper so to speak.


----------



## miruss (Apr 18, 2003)

stickbow shooter said:


> I never said compounds were hard to shoot in fact I am light's out up to 100 yards on my practice range. I wouldn't shoot at any game that far but it gets boring shooting when practising with any compound IMO. Now my tradbows that's a different story. I am facing having to use a crossbow do to joint conditions because of shooting to much and doing bull work over my entire life. Now it's time to pay the piper so to speak.


I apologize I agree trad bow are a whole different ball game must practice to be and stay good!! It just gets old people saying they must do lots of practicing with compounds to be good!!


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

miruss said:


> Really once a compound is sited in there's not much difference you should be able to shoot the bulls-eye within 5-6 shots of picking it back up after putting it away after the season unless your sites got bumped same as the crossbow. Don't understand why people think compound are so hard to shoot just like anything else once sited in it's not that bad.


 I don't really know if I agree with this, I find, if I want to shoot consistently, I have to practice at least on somewhat of a consistent schedule. and when your deer comes in , you are not given 5-6 shots, I play guitar, and banjo one for 40 years, one for 30. If either are in the case for a week without me visiting,, I can't play to my ability. oh yeah not looking to spar, but I think archery is a maintenance thing on doing the shot, for that one shot


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

miruss said:


> I apologize I agree trad bow are a whole different ball game must practice to be and stay good!! It just gets old people saying they must do lots of practicing with compounds to be good!!


No need for an apology. These are just good discussions.


----------



## hawgeye (Mar 3, 2011)

GVDocHoliday said:


> Have you tried drawing a crossbow back in the presence of game? Or do you crank it back well in advance?


Have you used a 90% let off compound that takes 1 second to draw back and hold forever because there is no draw weight? Do you use a release (trigger) ? Lol, I don't see much difference. Now person who shoots a traditional bow with fingers, can say both are cheating. Sorry OP for high jacking.


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

hawgeye said:


> Have you used a 90% let off compound that takes 1 second to draw back and hold forever because there is no draw weight? Do you use a release (trigger) ? Lol, I don't see much difference. Now person who shoots a traditional bow with fingers, can say both are cheating. Sorry OP for high jacking.


I tell you what, take a 99% let off bow, draw it as soon as you see a deer on the other side of the field 200yds away....let me know how good of a shot you make 15minutes later after it quickly browses to within 20yds.


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

There's a reason why people with physical disabilities are unable to use vertical bows. To put it simply, they are that much more difficult to kill deer with.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

GVDocHoliday said:


> There's a reason why people with physical disabilities are unable to use vertical bows. To put it simply, they are that much more difficult to kill deer with.


This is true. If there wasn't an advantage in useing a crossbow, nobody would use one. People don't use them because there quieter and easier to carry. lol


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Bigeejakes said:


> I'm looking to put some venison on the table this archery season (#1 priority), and in future archery seasons to come. If you were looking to put down a deer at minimal cost, and a fair bit of practice - what bow would you suggest?
> 
> I've bow hunted when I was younger, but have been pursuing small game for the past 10 years or so.
> 
> PS I'm left handed if that matters.


Since you included "..a fair bit of practice..", I would recommend a compound. You don't have to break the bank either. For example, Cabelas has a Diamond Archery package on sale for $339.88! http://www.cabelas.com/product/Hunting/Archery/Bows/Compound-Bows|/pc/104791680/c/104693580/sc/104235480/i/103967280/Diamond-Archery-Core-RAK-Camo-Compound-Bow-Package/1423755.uts?destination=/catalog/browse/compound-bows/_/N-1100005/Ns-MIN_SALE_PRICE?WTz_stype=GNU
If you can't kill a deer with this package, you probably couldn't kill one if you went out and purchased a $1200.00 bow either.
The other reason that I would recommend going with the compound is that archery is fun and rewarding in itself. I can tell you from experience, there is no comparison with the satisfaction gained when shooting a compound with the satisfaction of shooting a crossbow. 
Shooting a crossbow is not archery in my book.
<----<<<


----------



## jjlrrw (May 1, 2006)

Bigeejakes said:


> Bummer! Sounds about like what I'm interested in. But thank you for the idea. I'm basically new to the bow world and looking for one of the least expensive bows that will efficiently put down a deer.


Sounds like you want a "Meat Bow" because you plan to use it to prepare for hunting and for hunting. Same as me, I just picked up my bow last week for the first time since last fall, plan to shoot it once or twice a week for the next few weeks then maybe a few times a week leading up to and thru the season.

As someone mentioned in an early post check out ArcheryTalk they have a huge classified section. The bow I use now an '08 Bowtech guardian I picked up off Archery talk in 2010 for $350 loaded, switched over my sights, rest, quiver and pieced out my old '04 bowtech and extras for over $400.

Lots of people on that site shooting a bow is a year round hobby and they spend the coin on new equipment every year or two.


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

You don't have to spend much, I know that! I have a few archery weapons in my basement, but my 1998 PSE Nova (when they had decent cams) is still a great deer killer. There isn't a thing wrong with it, I wouldn't feel like I was at any disadvantage hunting with it. I bet you could find one online, as nice as mine for $225. If you buy used, look for something that looks brand new, there are plenty of guys that take really good care of their gear. Look it over closely, and make sure you do your homework.


----------



## Henschel98 (Jan 24, 2015)

Diamond infinity edge


----------



## Smokin-the-eyes (Jan 4, 2014)

I bought a used mathews switchback a few years ago and love it paid $250 new cables and string another $100 like brandnew now that bow will last me another 15 years


----------



## bowassasin (May 16, 2011)

Lights out at 100 yards!! Lol


----------

